# Scared my cockatiel..now he won't let me touch him



## maddienaidan (Jan 25, 2017)

My extremely tame cockatiel will not let me anywhere near him now. He was hanging out on me and bit under my chin. Took me by surprise and was very painful. I reacted without think and pushed him away with the back of my hand. I did this gently and did not hurt him. He got really bad hissed and screamed at me and now he won't let me touch him. What should I do to gain his trust back? Will he get over this or have I just ruined our bond? I hand fed him and we are really close

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I would feed him treats by hand to remind him that all good things come from your fingers. By the sounds of it he _was_ spooked. He should come back to you with some lov'n


----------



## maddienaidan (Jan 25, 2017)

vampiric_conure said:


> I would feed him treats by hand to remind him that all good things come from your fingers. By the sounds of it he _was_ spooked. He should come back to you with some lov'n


Thanks. I hope so! I love him so much

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree. Holding some millet spray in your hand for him to nibble on will go a very long way toward winning him back!


----------



## maddienaidan (Jan 25, 2017)

I was so worries...this morning it was like nothing had happened. He serenaded me this morning like he always does

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## GouldSo (Apr 22, 2017)

maddienaidan said:


> I was so worries...this morning it was like nothing had happened. He serenaded me this morning like he always does
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Yay, they can be sensitive creatures but they will forgive if you treat them nice.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaaaay! All is forgiven! **hugs**


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like he was just spooked and needed to take a break for the day. I'm glad he's back to himself!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cockatiels are very forgiving  glad he is back to normal!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

This has happened to me once or twice, but my cockatiel always used to come back after a few sunflower seeds.


----------



## NathanCarpenter (May 10, 2021)

madwdienaidan said:


> My extremely tame cockatiel will not let me anywhere near him now. He was hanging out on me and bit under my chin. Took me by surprised with phen375 results and was very painful. I reacted without think and pushed him away with the back of my hand. I did this gently and did not hurt him. He got really bad hissed and screamed at me and now he won't let me touch him. What should I do to gain his trust back? Will he get over this or have I just ruined our bond? I hand fed him and we are really close
> 
> Sent from my LG-K5250 using Tapsatalk


If Ford truly has a cornerstone automobile, it's the Mustang. One could, of course, reason the Model T, or even Thunderbird, as more suitable candidates


----------



## austriabird (Nov 28, 2020)

maddiessnaidan said:


> I was so worries...this morning i tried phen375 and it was like nothing had happened. He serenaded me this morning like he always does
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I want to start hand taming _him_ but _he_ gives _me_ the beak every time I try to _touch him_. But still eats from _my_ hand without fear.


----------



## herberthaul21 (Dec 31, 2021)

maddienaidan said:


> My extremely tame cockatiel will not let me anywhere near him now. He was hanging out on me and bit under my chin. Took me by surprise and was very painful. I reacted without think and pushed him away with the back of my hand. I did Phentermine Weight Loss Alternatives this gently and did not hurt him. He got really bad hissed and screamed at me and now he won't let me touch him. What should I do to gain his trust back? Will he get over this or have I just ruined our bond? I hand fed him and we are really close
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


rather he does bad just treat him gently at some point he will surely realize what he has done before and will feel guilty then


----------



## johnberg9622 (12 mo ago)

maddienaidan said:


> My extremely tame cockatiel will not let me anywhere near him now. He was hanging out on me and bit under my chin. Took me by surprise and was very painful. I reacted without think and pushed him away with the back of my hand. I did this gently and did not hurt him. He got really phenq reviews bad hissed and screamed at me and now he won't let me touch him. What should I do to gain his trust back? Will he get over this or have I just ruined our bond? I hand fed him and we are really close
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Feed him and protect him gently...


----------



## Lucy 12 (10 mo ago)

This has happened and now i use phenq everyday because to me many times, but is amazing my cockatiel always used to come back after a few moments and he behaive like nothing unpleasant was happen.


----------



## Henrietta 01 (9 mo ago)

Oh wow that's great.


----------



## GeorgeReichert (3 mo ago)

maddienaidans said:


> Thanks. I hope so! I love legal steroids so much
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


This seems to be a little less scary. I put it near them and slowly move forward and see how they react.


----------

